# 1991 750il 02 sensor heater



## tracy1970 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can not locate the oxygen sensor heater relay. It's not in the auxiliary relay panel II or the E-box. I know this isn't a classic car but I was not allowed to post my question on the 7 series forum. If your going to delete my post please tell me where I can post this question. I just need info.

Thanks all


----------

